# Question about painting Imperial Fists



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I am considering painting an army of Imperial Fists, but I heard painting yellow was hard. Is this true? Because I'm a rather mediocre assembly line painter who prefers to churn out large numbers of models quickly.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Painting yellow well can be a real pain in the ass, however there are some methods for doing it quickly in a churn fashion. Using Army Painter yellow as your base coat and then "dip method" or heavy washes to do your detailing will allow you to crank out decent yellow armored troops quickly. And for an IF style army list with some weathering it will look good. If you don't want to use the AP spray method, a good "dark mustard" base coat working towards the bright yellows also does wonders.

Bright and clean yellows are where the real difficulty comes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

In a word. Yes. Yellow is a pain in the ass to paint. Darker yellow isn't too bad as twin says, it comes down to the lack of a decent yellow wash to pull the color together really. Try his AP method.


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi,

undercoat in white it is really important and will save you loads of time. You can then paint the whole model bright yellow. (airbrush or spray will again be quicker) 
After that you could get some of the Casandora *Yellow* shade thin it down and paint into the crevices and armour gaps.

You could highlight with white or light yellow if you want but this will take time. To finish I would use the Citadel yellow glaze all over.

Then just paint the bits that are not yellow black again and continue with metal, eyes, undersuit, etc...

(I will post a pic of my Iyanden eldar so you can see how this looks later)

Hope it helps


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't really undercoat in white. I'm paint stripping about 30-40 Marines to repaint for a new chapter in 6th. They were purple-colored Hawk Lords. I'm buying some Averland Sunset and Yriel Yellow to test out a few models to see if I can get a decent yellow. I did hear Iyanden Darksun made yellow easy, but GW doesn't produce that anymore.

I mean, I'm not a picky painter. I'm very much an assembly line painter who focuses on churning out models as quickly and easily as possible. So I'm basically stuck with a black undercoat for many of my models.


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 11, 2013)

A little tip: strip them with dettol, it takes the undercoat off as well and won't damage plastic. 

The other way of doing yellow is to start with av sunset as you said ( its basically the same as the old foundation) the problem with layering up is it takes ages tho. I did not used to like white spray but sometimes it helps lol


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I Would recommend Fairy Power spray over dettol, I always ended up with a residue with dettol which took ages to remove. 

The AP Yellow spray will help a lot if you want to get them done quickly and don't want to layer too much


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I got dettol and it's working quite well, save for the fact that I'm burning through brushes like crazy. The residue get's stuck on the brushes and hardens them to uselessness for me. I'm going through something like ten toothbrushes to scrub off a single squad.

On a side note, yellow on a white basecoat is working well for me.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Make very sure you don't put any water near the mini when you are scrubbing it. It reacts and turns it to gloop which is probably what is stuffing your brushes.

Alternatively save yourself the hassle and use pure Iso Alcohol instead, that is the actual active ingredient in dettol that does the work and in its pure form it doesn't do the glooping.

As for painting yellow, I use the spray white undercoat from GW and it works fine. The Averland Sunset is the base for yellow and if you start with that you can't go wrong as they cover really well.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't use a paint brush to put on the paint stripper of choice. Use an old tooth brush.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Step 1: spray army painter daemonic yellow
http://shop.thearmypainter.com/products.php?ProductGroupId=2

Step 2: wash model in soft tone ink
http://shop.thearmypainter.com/products.php?ProductGroupId=8#Matt White

Step 3: repaint base colour by brush daemonic yellow
http://shop.thearmypainter.com/products.php?ProductGroupId=8#Matt White

That should give a good base starting point.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i paint mine in a diffrent way i dont like the bright yellow of gw and wanted sumit a bit less bright.

base coat desert yellow army painter spray
wash casandora yellow
dry brush flash gitz yellow
was angrax earthshade
and this is the result


----------

